# Leon is getting some new colors...



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is getting a redish/orange color in his fins (top and bottom). 















































And I couldn't leave Jasper out because he was patiently watching me take pics of Leon and it was so cute. I love his colors.  My hubby calls him a hippy fish because he looks tyedye.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

It's crazy bettas are always changing. You never know what they'll look like must of the time.He still looks great thou and so does Jasper.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

looks like you have a marble. Beautiful fish


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW hes beautiful..where did you get him from? and what do you call those bettas what are they categorized as? i know that hes a VT=D
im looking so hard to find one im in love with spotted bettas=D

And I couldn't leave Jasper out because he was patiently watching me take pics of Leon and it was so cute. I love his colors.  My hubby calls him a hippy fish because he looks tyedye.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Jasper is a marble crowntail. He isn't a VT he just had some damage to his tail and it is still growing out. I found him at walmart and my mother-in-law bought him for me as an Easter present. Isn't he awesome?!  I also found Leon at walmart.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

*More pics of Jasper since you like his spots. *










He has his own unique tail. lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They're both totally gorgeous!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

mysquishy said:


> Jasper is a marble crowntail. He isn't a VT he just had some damage to his tail and it is still growing out. I found him at walmart and my mother-in-law bought him for me as an Easter present. Isn't he awesome?!  I also found Leon at walmart.


phh im sorry i wasnt using my eyes all i seen what his amazing spots =D


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

You found them at WalMart???


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Awsome pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> You found them at WalMart???


Yeah, I have been lucky with the walmarts around here. :-D


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wait wait wait wait _wait_.... you found Leon at *Walmart????? *HOW??? 
I. Love. Him.
And Jasper is a cutie!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Wait wait wait wait _wait_.... you found Leon at *Walmart????? *HOW???
> I. Love. Him.
> And Jasper is a cutie!


Yep!! Right after I got Terence I found this site and got addicted to bettas. I decided to get another and went to check out walmart and looked at all of them and I found Leon in the very back. I think someone hid him. He was very pale and not too active. I could tell right away that he was a HM or DT and I went nuts. I told me hubby I had ot have him. I was shocked to find him there at walmart. He must have been accidently sent there or something?? I have no idea but he was the only one like that since then. I did find some green PK's at another walmart and I went back to get one and they were all gone. I am still mad I didn't grab one of them.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're both gorgeous!! You got really lucky finding such beauties at Walmart.


----------

